# Merkwürdiges Consolekit Problem seit KDE Upgrade auf 4.6.2

## Erdie

Hi.

auf meinem Atom/ION Nettop started X mit einem schwarzen Schirm. Zuvor erscheint kurz das Nvidia Logo.

Startet man xdm manuell durch 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

 kommt der Desktop ordnungsgemäß hoch.

Fehleranalyse:

1. Startet man alle Bootprozesse interaktiv duch drücken von "I", fährt das System problemlos hoch.

2. Durch Ändern eines Parameters RC_WAIT_ON_START="100" in /etc/rc.conf treten beim nicht-interaktiven Start folgende Fehler zu Tage:

```

* Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: did not create a valid pid in `/var/run/ConsoleKit/pid' [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolekit failed to start 

```

Als Folgefehler gibt es das gleich dann für kdm.

3. Ein "/etc/init.d/consolekit start" meldet, der Daemon wäre schon gestartet. Ein "/etc/init.de/consolekit stop" meldet, der Daemon wäre nicht gestartet.

Tatsächlich gibt es jedoch einen Prozess "console-kit-daemon", dessen pid dem Wert in /var/run/Consolekit/pid entspricht. Löscht man dieses file und killt den Prozess, kann man anschließend consolekit über die initscripte rauf- und runterfahren.

Was ist nur los mit dem System?   :Mad:    (Ich vermute ein timing problem ... )

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es evtl ein log, in das man diesbezüglich reinschauen könnte? dmsg sagt mir hier nicht viel ..

Ich möchte lediglich erreichen, dass der Rechner autark hochfährt und das Autologin funktioniert, da es eine Multimediakiste ist. Das darf auch länger dauern. 

rc_depend_strict hat leider nicht geholfen.

----------

## Erdie

Folgender Workaround läßt mein System autark starten:

in der Datei: /etc/local.d/baselayout1.start 

```

killall console-kit-daemon

rm /var/run/ConsoleKit/pid

/etc/init.d/consolekit start

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

```

.. ist ein übler Workaround, aber funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## astaecker

Ich haben im Gentoo Wiki einen ConsoleKit Artikel geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft ja der Abschnitt Fehlerdiagnose weiter. Außerdem gibt es einen Fehlerbericht im Gentoo Bugzilla, der passend zu sein scheint (falls du nicht schon Fabio Rossi selber bist).

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Arlsair,

danke, das ist ein super Hinweis. Ein Licht in der Dunkelheit des aus Bugs bestehenden Dickichts. 

Viele Grüße

Martin

----------

